# Verifying authentic DNP



## margalon (Oct 15, 2021)

Hey Dudes.

How do you determine if the DNP that you receive is authentic? Is there a reagent test that can be done to verify? I know of a few sources that seem trustworthy, but it's nice to have more to go on than word of mouth. Being able to test it first hand is huge.

Thanks.


----------



## Trump (Oct 15, 2021)

It’s extremely flammable, take out the powder put it on foil i light it with a match. Apart from that just take it for a week you will soon know


----------



## Kraken (Oct 20, 2021)

It stains everything, even your fingers. Every package of caps I have ever received has been a bit messy, with the caps having at least some yellow powder on the outside of them. I use gloves to handle it. 
Between lighting it on fire and seeing how much of a mess it makes, you can get part way there. If you're really paranoid send it out to be tested. With all due respect to @Trump I disagree that just trying it is a good idea if you're not sure what it is.


----------



## Trump (Oct 20, 2021)

Kraken said:


> It stains everything, even your fingers. Every package of caps I have ever received has been a bit messy, with the caps having at least some yellow powder on the outside of them. I use gloves to handle it.
> Between lighting it on fire and seeing how much of a mess it makes, you can get part way there. If you're really paranoid send it out to be tested. With all due respect to @Trump I disagree that just trying it is a good idea if you're not sure what it is.


Really so what is there that is more dangerous or poisonous that someone will sell you and tell you it’s dnp??


----------



## Kraken (Oct 20, 2021)

Trump said:


> Really so what is there that is more dangerous or poisonous that someone will sell you and tell you it’s dnp??


It could be something less poisonous and dangerous, but still poisonous and dangerous that makes you feel like shit but does not actually uncouple. Or maybe it's neither poisonous nor dangerous but it's just crap that wastes time. Sides vary person to person, and in any case the fat loss can be hard to recognize due to water retention, so it could take a while to see if whatever it is, worked. If there is a legit question, why not just have it tested?

OP, if it comes from a reputable source it's probably G2G as far as being real.


----------



## Trump (Oct 20, 2021)

Kraken said:


> It could be something less poisonous and dangerous, but still poisonous and dangerous that makes you feel like shit but does not actually uncouple. Or maybe it's neither poisonous nor dangerous but it's just crap that wastes time. Sides vary person to person, and in any case the fat loss can be hard to recognize due to water retention, so it could take a while to see if whatever it is, worked. If there is a legit question, why not just have it tested?
> 
> OP, if it comes from a reputable source it's probably G2G as far as being real.


Is there a dnp test centre you can send it too? The only things I can think of that colour off the top of my head is turmeric and berberine if I remember correctly neither will be that dangerous


----------



## Kraken (Oct 20, 2021)

Trump said:


> Is there a dnp test centre you can send it too? The only things I can think of that colour off the top of my head is turmeric and berberine if I remember correctly neither will be that dangerous


Well maybe it's easier said than done to send it out, but aren't there some guys who make a small business of testing gear? I think I saw one of them here, Jan something?


----------



## Trump (Oct 20, 2021)

Kraken said:


> Well maybe it's easier said than done to send it out, but aren't there some guys who make a small business of testing gear? I think I saw one of them here, Jan something?


Gear is not the same as an industrial chemical. Maybe there is someone but I never heard of it, dnp is so cheap too it wouldn’t make much sense. Your actually not paying for the dnp your paying for the time it’s took for someone to carefully load up them capsules


----------



## Kraken (Oct 20, 2021)

Trump said:


> Gear is not the same as an industrial chemical. Maybe there is someone but I never heard of it, dnp is so cheap too it wouldn’t make much sense. Your actually not paying for the dnp your paying for the time it’s took for someone to carefully load up them capsules


Yeah fair enough. I have seen this guy post that he tests DNP, either here or on meso. Assuming testing is not an option, I have to agree that burning it and seeing how messy it is are about all you can do before swallowing it.


----------



## Trump (Oct 20, 2021)

Kraken said:


> Yeah fair enough. I have seen this guy post that he tests DNP, either here or on meso. Assuming testing is not an option, I have to agree that burning it and seeing how messy it is are about all you can do before swallowing it.


He probably charges you $100 opens the cap and sees if it’s flammable


----------



## TomJ (Oct 20, 2021)

Kraken said:


> Well maybe it's easier said than done to send it out, but aren't there some guys who make a small business of testing gear? I think I saw one of them here, Jan something?


Janoshik is who your thinking of and doesn't offer testing for dnp. 

I've never taken dnp but from what I've read/seen it should be pretty obvious if it's real pretty quickly. given how cheap it is, it almost seems like a waste of time to try and fake it. 

@op just for the love of God don't take a dose, get impatient and take more before you figure out how you tolerate it. That's how people are fucking themselves up.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Beti ona (Oct 20, 2021)

Kraken said:


> If there is a legit question, why not just have it tested?



Where can you test DNP?


----------



## Beti ona (Oct 20, 2021)

Trump said:


> The only things I can think of that colour off the top of my head is turmeric and berberine if I remember correctly neither will be that dangerous



There are several yellow chemicals that could be sold as DNP. The question is why would someone do that? Those products are not cheaper or easier to get.


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 21, 2021)

Agree with all of y’all - it’s flammable no question about it. Why it’s shipped with water added to it. Unless you’re sending it to a lab that is testing for chemicals instead of what we are usually after, it’s probably either a crap test could do on your own. And as far as testing the actual mg/cap… once that shit is missed, I couldn’t imagine them being able to cheaply measure it. Burn it if you want but easiest way is to take. Try a little on your tongue, that will tell you fast as hell. I didn’t wanna make caps one time so I took it straight…bad idea. There’s no way to mask the taste


----------



## Sityslicker1 (Oct 21, 2021)

These methods are not a 100% but dnp powder/ crystaline dnp should stain your hands and even dish soap won't remover it immediately. It has a bitter bite to it if you taste it. Once you tasted it they all should taste the same unless they use a really potent smelling filler which I've never had. It leaves a stain on your tongue as well.  And lastly this is for risk takers, take 2-3 caps all at once. You should feel the heat in 3-4 hours maybe sooner with crystalline dnp.


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 21, 2021)

Sityslicker1 said:


> These methods are not a 100% but dnp powder/ crystaline dnp should stain your hands and even dish soap won't remover it immediately. It has a bitter bite to it if you taste it. Once you tasted it they all should taste the same unless they use a really potent smelling filler which I've never had. It leaves a stain on your tongue as well.  And lastly this is for risk takers, take 2-3 caps all at once. You should feel the heat in 3-4 hours maybe sooner with crystalline dnp.


the stain aint no joke. not going into too many details but yes, you get that shit on your fingers, its there for a few days. just tell people you were finger painting or you punched a minion. I will say this tho... depends on oxidation and all that jazz, but sometimes the powder is very dark and sometimes lighten which leaves a less visible stain...but its still there. but that taste is god awful. i measured out exactly what was 200mg in a teaspoon so i could take that way - horrible idea. i tried the next day to put in with gatorade, made the gatorade taste like a chilli pepper spicy. added 1cup of splenda...nope. put it in ice cream...nope. anything you gotta take a second to bit or swallow, nope. as for the crystal version, i havent tried it raw and aint going to, but smells the same. advice just to flame it so you have an idea and then take it.


----------



## Beti ona (Oct 21, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> I didn’t wanna make caps one time so I took it straight…bad idea. There’s no way to mask the taste



Making the caps is a shitty job, but pouring the powder on your tongue or in a glass of water ... is a bad idea.


----------



## janoshik (Oct 21, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Janoshik is who your thinking of and doesn't offer testing for dnp.
> 
> I've never taken dnp but from what I've read/seen it should be pretty obvious if it's real pretty quickly. given how cheap it is, it almost seems like a waste of time to try and fake it.
> 
> ...


I do test DNP, though.


----------



## Trump (Oct 21, 2021)

janoshik said:


> I do test DNP, though.


Match test??


----------



## flenser (Oct 21, 2021)

...


janoshik said:


> I do test DNP, though.


Did you ever get a negative?


----------



## TomJ (Oct 21, 2021)

janoshik said:


> I do test DNP, though.


Oh sorry for the misinformation Jano. 

I just skimmed through the details and order pages on your site and didn't see it listed. I must have missed it

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## janoshik (Oct 21, 2021)

Trump said:


> Match test??


lol, no



flenser said:


> ...
> 
> Did you ever get a negative?


Mostly it's lower purity because it's very wet, but I've come across adulterated DNP with an insoluble filler too. Don't think I got DNP sample that turned



TomJ said:


> Oh sorry for the misinformation Jano.
> 
> I just skimmed through the details and order pages on your site and didn't see it listed. I must have missed it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


no problem at all


----------



## HighHeater (Oct 22, 2021)

Beti ona said:


> Making the caps is a shitty job, but pouring the powder on your tongue or in a glass of water ... is a bad idea.


No joke. That stuff is like a pepper on steroids. It’ll leave your throat tingling for sure


----------



## fredrik22222 (Jan 20, 2022)

Thank you all for the tips about being flammable, I got a shipment from Ukraine of DNP I wanted to test before consuming and I didn't know how to test it


----------



## Retrodreams (Mar 7, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> Making the caps is a shitty job, but pouring the powder on your tongue or in a glass of water ... is a bad idea.



Can confirm. I had a cap break in my mouth once. Total night ruiner.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Mar 7, 2022)

Ok I’m gonna make some enemies here but my concern is your safety. DNP is basically rat poison and you can die running that stuff, so please be careful 🙏


----------



## Allia22 (Mar 30, 2022)

I got 125mg caps and wanted to run 50mg/day to test for allergies/adverse reactions. I tapped about half into a dish and thought it was going to taste sweet like how it smelled.

It did not.

I thought for sure it was going to eat a bigger hole through my tongue (it managed to work its way into my piercing), but I figured I'd have seen a warning at some point in my info gathering lurkings on all these forums. The burning subsided, but it looks like I'm testing it higher than I'd like 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## Beti ona (Mar 31, 2022)

It is not a good idea to swallow it directly, the mouth and throat suffer more than the intestine when they come into contact with DNP.

Not many people have tried to take it that way because most use capsules and don't dare to touch or handle the product, but if you investigate in the forums there are some users who have complained like you.

Not a big deal or problem either, shitty taste that warns you it's not a good idea to do it again.


----------



## Beti ona (Apr 2, 2022)

Anyone can try touching a little with their tongue, it's curious, it has a sweet taste but it's not pleasant at all. A 200mg dose diluted in water must be pretty gross.


----------



## metsfan4life (Apr 2, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> Anyone can try touching a little with their tongue, it's curious, it has a sweet taste but it's not pleasant at all. A 200mg dose diluted in water must be pretty gross.


Yep I did this bc didn’t fill like making any capsules at the moment. Know the exact measuring to get exactly 200mg and tried it, horrible idea. But I kept going for experimentation - tried it in Gatorade, made the Gatorade taste like a ghost pepper. Tried it again, put Splenda in it - even worse than before. Tried it in ice cream - still had to bite down to eat. Basically anything you put it in you gotta chew, you’re screwed. Took me like 30mins to down the Gatorade. I had wanted to be a baker and throw some in cookies - new formula to mirror DNp + Cake haha. But I know it’ll just end up ducking up the powder. But was a good idea 200mg/cookie. But would be personal use as no one gonna be buying cookies at a premium


----------

